# For the men with low T



## AgentD (Dec 27, 2010)

So my husband has had low testosterone for a while now. Few months ago they had him on some kinda of cream that he rubbed on his skin. For some reason he had a reaction to it. The doc had talked about giving him testosterone shots, but decided to have him try Andro Gel instead. He just started that. Has anyone else tried that? I would think you could be allergic to that as well. Did it work ok for you? Any bad reactions? Have any of you had actual shots?


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

My personal experience, and advice is ... injections are far and away the way to go.

I have young children, didn't like the idea of skin to skin contact if using transdermal gels.
Also tried testopel pellets ... they gave me the wrong dose, which meant I couldn't adjust a blessed thing for 3 months.

Shots are quick, clean and easy. I have an entire thread on low T if you search for it.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

I have been recently diagnosed as having low-T. I did a lot of online research on different ways (and drugs) to increase testosterone before I started my treatment. I choose not to do either shots or cream. I did choose to use Clomid (clomiphene citrate). Its a SERM and used primarily for women having difficulty ovulating and in men with low sperm count. I take one 25mg pill every other day, and as of my last blood test, my testosterone level went up by 400 and my free testosterone doubled. My doctor wants to keep me on clomid for the foreseeable future. Also, my libido is rock hard, all the time, and my balls are huge!! lol


----------



## mel123 (Aug 4, 2012)

suspiciousOfPeople said:


> my balls are huge!! lol


They wont be for long. It is common knowledge that testosterone supplements will SHRINK your Testicles.


----------



## suspiciousOfPeople (Sep 5, 2012)

mel123 said:


> They wont be for long. It is common knowledge that testosterone supplements will SHRINK your Testicles.


Yes, you are correct that any form of Exogenous testosterone (androgel, testim, testosterone ethanate/cypionate) will cause the testicles to shrink and cause infertility if not monitored. However, I am NOT on or taking any testosterone suplements. I am taking a "selective estrogen receptor modulator" which causes a mans testicles to produce more sperm and endogenous testosterone.

Here are some links:
Effect of raising endogenous testost... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1995] - PubMed - NCBI
Restoration of plasma testosterone l... [J Clin Endocrinol Metab. 1976] - PubMed - NCBI
Clomiphene treatment in male infertility. [Int J Fertil. 1982] - PubMed - NCBI

There are side effects of taking clomid in high doses however there have been no reported side effects in low doses.


----------



## Revel (Mar 13, 2012)

I tried Androgel and I felt worse. Injections were the way to go.


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

I recently started Androgel, but haven't been on it long enough to know how well it will work. I did have a satisfactory experience with the pellets last year, but it was expensive and my insurance did not cover it. My Dr. says injections are usually the most effective, but it could be inconvenient to go to his office evey 3 weeks for a shot.

Several years ago, I was on Clomid as a fertility treatment. There was a noticeable increase in semen volume, but also some hair loss.


----------



## Ghost88 (Dec 9, 2012)

Deejo said:


> My personal experience, and advice is ... injections are far and away the way to go.
> 
> I have young children, didn't like the idea of skin to skin contact if using transdermal gels.
> Also tried testopel pellets ... they gave me the wrong dose, which meant I couldn't adjust a blessed thing for 3 months.
> ...


+1. Injections the way to go and really effective. He'll feel 10 years (or a lot more) younger.


----------

